# General Murray Tips (Echuca)



## Griddon (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Folks.

My inlaws are visiting from the UK. The whole family is off to Echuca this coming weekend for 4 days. 
I plan as much time as possible out and about fishing on foot and in the Yak. 
My beginner (stupid) question is this;

In the stretch of water around echuca is it possible to paddle against the current? Is the Campaspe river area any better / worse? 
Ideally I'd like to be able to put in around the Scenic drive area of the Campaspe and paddle up to the Murray and have a look up and down stream. 
As far as fishing goes I'm hopeful to get some Redfin.

I am aware I need a NSW fishing licence.

Advice and tips much appreciated.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Griddon said:


> Ideally I'd like to be able to put in around the Scenic drive area of the Campaspe and paddle up to the Murray and have a look up and down stream.


I don't really know, but I suspect the Campaspe flows more slowly than the Murray - Provided the current in the Campaspe is low (and you can test that by paddling upstream first to see), a good approach would be to try float down to the Murray and then and head upstream on the Murray - go as far as you want in the knowledge that you can float back to the Campaspe junction when you want to. IE always better to head upstream first and float back with the current. When heading upstream, you should be able to milk the eddies on the edge of the main current.

Hopefully you will get a post from some one who knows the area better than me - eg Leftieant who lives on the Murray at Wodonga


----------

